# Clomid & metformin??



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

hello there everyone!
I was wondering if any of you girls have been diagniosed with PCOS and been prescribed clomid? I was given clomid last August and was diagnosed with PCOS at my first clomid follicle scan. I don't have any side affects of PCOS except for not oving regularly.
I had mentioned to the consultant after 3 unsuccsessful cycles of clomid if it would be worth my while trying metformin as I had heard a few girls on the baby centre forum talking about it but he just said it wouldn't really benefit me, its given more to women who carry a bit of extra weight (not that I am a skinny mini - bmi around 2  but I googled metformin and its benfits and this is one of the quotes "If you take metformin along with clomid you may be more likley to get pregnant than if you take clomifene on its own. One study showed that over six months you have about 1 in 3 chance of getting pregnant taking the combination, compareed to about a 1 in 10 chance if you just take clomid" It also says "If you take metformin along with clomid you may get pregnant more easily than if you take clomid on its own"

Now I am thinking of getting an appointment with my GP to ask him if he will prescribe me the metformin for a few months to try it as I still have enough clomid for 2 more cycles, I'm thinking its worth a try

Anyone any ideas why the consultant thought it would not be of use to me?

I did ov on clomid but not unitl I upped the dose from 50mg - 100mg to 150g.

I'd try anything while waiting for ivf tx, which is going to be about a year as we are number 95(!!!) on the waiting list 

Jen x


----------



## sara1 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Jellybaba,

I just want to back up what Loopy has said.  I was put on Clomid and then the Metformin was added in at a later stage.  Neither worked for me.  I have other PCOS symptoms like very irregular periods but I am not overweight as I am a size 8 -10.  You could discuss it with your GP but I would say that they would be reluctant to prescribe if your consultant didn't prescribe it.

I never ovulated while on these tablets even at high doses of 150mg of Clomid but I also have other gynae problems like endometriosis and a blocked tube.  I am surprised that your PCOS wasn't picked up before you were prescribed Clomid.  One thing I will warn you is that I had really unpleasant side effects of nausea and sickness while on Metformin.

Sara


----------



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Folks, thank you all loads for this thread    I was wondering the exact same thing. ie skinny PCOS girly with no ov, resistant to clomid.  That clears up some of my questions.


----------

